# Dead Network Card? - Dell Laptop



## UKG (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi guy's, 

I have a Dell D410 laptop running XP SP2 with built in LAN and Wireless network connections. It seem's that there is a problem with the built in lan connection. I have checked the obvious things and have found: 

1] The connection is enabled
2] The Card is installed and 'apparently' working correctly.
3] Have tried various 'known' working ethernet cables
4] The connection appears to be normal and just says 'cable unplugged'
5] I have fully removed the card from the O/S and re-installed it.
6] I have upgraded the drivers to the latest version.
7] I have checked that the card is not disabled in the BIOS. 

Now i'm kinda out of idea's :4-dontkno 

There seems to be no activity from the card (no light's at all) and the card will just say 'network cable unplugged' even with it connected, yet the system seems to think it is working perfectly and is enabled etc! 

Any input welcome, but I suspect you will tell me what I already expect. 

Cheers in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think you've tried about everything I would have considered. :smile: Time to get a new internal card I would expect.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

have you opened the little door, and made sure the card is seated all the way in it's little slot?

because they kinda hang sideways, these can sometimes jostle loose from being set down on the desk.


----------

